# Tiger Barbs black stripes turning green...



## Crossett (Mar 31, 2007)

is this a sign of something bad?


----------



## Trishfish (Feb 18, 2007)

It might be stress. What are your water parameters? How big is your tank and how long has it been set up? What other fish, plants, substrate do you have in the tank?


----------



## Crossett (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't know what the water parameters are, after it cycled and my LFS said everything was 0 and I was ready to add fish I havent had it tested. 

The tank is a 10 gallon, and it's been up for about 4 months now. 

There are 3 tiger barbs, 1 cherry barb, 1 cory cat, and 1 pleco.

No live plants, there's a medium sized piece of driftwood and a fake plant in it. The substrate is black gravel. 

Only 2 of the 3 tiger barbs get green stripes, and it is really faint most of the time. It gets more pronounced after a water change, and then slowly fades away.


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

a tiger barbs stripes *are* green not black.
this is how they developed the green tiger barb.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i would strongly reccomend that you get a water tester
for your self,i would not rely on the LFS to tell you.
It seems that they are usually not reliable.
As for your barbs,it maybe because they are in
too small a group.The group gets on far better
when there are six or more,as this spreads agression this could 
be stress related.


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

The-Wolf said:


> a tiger barbs stripes *are* green not black.
> this is how they developed the green tiger barb.


Wolf...you are correct  Don't be at all worried about the green stripes. Tiger Barbs can come in several color variations which means you will have different variations on the stripes as well. Some will look more green and some more black, thats normal.


----------

